
Apple is sharing your face with apps now - zdb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/11/30/apple-is-sharing-your-face-with-apps-thats-a-new-privacy-worry/
======
iamthirsty
> Still, it wasn’t hard for me to find holes in Apple’s protections.

> The MeasureKit app’s maker told me he wasn’t sensing much extra scrutiny
> from Apple for accessing face data.

> “There were no additional terms or contracts. The app review process is
> quite regular as well—or at least it appears to be, on our end,” Khanov
> said. When I noticed his app didn’t have a privacy policy, Khanov said Apple
> didn’t require it because he wasn’t taking face data off the phone.

I don't see how that's a major "hole" in protections. It's an API the app is
using, and Apple reviewed the code and didn't see the data going off device —
how is this malicious?

